# campagnolo bora ultra wheelset question



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

does the Ultra uses ceramic bearings? if it does can you feel the difference or do they sound differently .. anybody who owns them ... thanks


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes they use Ceramic bearings, no you won't feel the difference.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

does ceramic bearing have different sound or makes a certain noise when rolling ?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

no they don't


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

nismosr said:


> does the Ultra uses ceramic bearings? if it does can you feel the difference or do they sound differently .. anybody who owns them ... thanks


Bora Ultra Two uses CULT ceramic bearings.

Bora Ultra uses standard bearings.

As for the differences? CULT bearings should roll better than the standard bearings, theoretically.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

nismosr said:


> does ceramic bearing have different sound or makes a certain noise when rolling ?


If they make much noise at all, that means they are not good, right? Noise = energy converted into sound instead of motion.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Maverick said:


> Bora Ultra Two uses CULT ceramic bearings.
> 
> Bora Ultra uses standard bearings.
> 
> As for the differences? CULT bearings should roll better than the standard bearings, theoretically.


There have been several discussions about ceramic bearings and their value. Some say that ceramic bearings are designed to be more efficient for high RPM applications, which cycling is not. Others say that since hub bearings don't appear to heat up, there is very little loss due to resistance. 
When I built my new bike in June, I originally planned on a Record groupset. I decided on Chorus, except for the crank set, which is Super Record. It has CULT bearings and is lighter. Even with the SR crankset, I saved enough using Chorus to allow me to purchase the CULT upgrade kit for my Eurus wheels. Can I tell the difference? Well, when I spin the front wheel, it oscillates back and forth more before setting in with the heavy spot at the low point. Does this translate into rolling faster? Who knows. I like the technology in the CULT bearings, being able to use oil instead of grease. If nothing else, it is a great placebo effect.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is Carbonsports (Lightweight) interesting view of ceramic vs steel bearings.....

"Ceramic bearings - in our opinion - are not the best choice to be used in bicycles: they like best high rpm, clean environment, the can resist high temperatures, they really don't like impacts. Very often ceramic bearings are damaged during mounting them!
Most steel bearings are less sensible [I think they mean "sensitive"] - and they cost only a fraction of ceramic bearings.
Summing up I would say that steel bearings are the best choice if you want a wheel that is "advantageous" - not too sensible [sensitive] under bad conditions, not too expensive if you have to service it".


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

oldtrackie said:


> Here is Carbonsports (Lightweight) interesting view of ceramic vs steel bearings.....
> 
> "Ceramic bearings - in our opinion - are not the best choice to be used in bicycles: they like best high rpm, clean environment, the can resist high temperatures, they really don't like impacts. Very often ceramic bearings are damaged during mounting them!
> Most steel bearings are less sensible [I think they mean "sensitive"] - and they cost only a fraction of ceramic bearings.
> Summing up I would say that steel bearings are the best choice if you want a wheel that is "advantageous" - not too sensible [sensitive] under bad conditions, not too expensive if you have to service it".


Funny CarbonSports talking about affordability when their wheelsets cost an arm or leg. For the price of their Standard model, they could do better than dtswiss 240 hubs.

Back to the OP, I don't know if there is any noise difference between the bora ultra steel bearings and ultra two ceramics but I could never justify why campy put a huge price increase between the two if the difference is only the ceramic bearing. Believe it's a like a $1200 markup for the ceramics.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

i once had the Bora Ultra (2007, with stock Campagnolo bearings).
it's a fantastic wheelset, and seems to roll forever.

currently having 5 wheelsets with me, the LW Std Tub (DT240 hubs, stock bearings), Edge 1.65, Edge 1.45 (both with DT240 hubs, stock bearings), Shamal Ultra 2-way (USB bearings), and Eurus carbon (stock bearings).

IMHO, I would say the Shamal Ultra USB bearings are the best of the lot.

New Bora Ultra 2 with CULT bearings? hmm...best ever i guess.

my 2 cents.

cheers!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

now how would I know if my Ultra has the ceramic or regular bearing ?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The word CULT would be on the hub shell. And you wheels would be called Ultra 2's.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Maverick said:


> i once had the Bora Ultra (2007, with stock Campagnolo bearings).
> it's a fantastic wheelset, and seems to roll forever.
> 
> currently having 5 wheelsets with me, the LW Std Tub (DT240 hubs, stock bearings), Edge 1.65, Edge 1.45 (both with DT240 hubs, stock bearings), Shamal Ultra 2-way (USB bearings), and Eurus carbon (stock bearings).
> ...


I just rode my new Shamals for the first time yesterday. It gave me goosebumps when I backpedaled at a stop because it felt I wasn't on a bike! The difference in the resistance was definitely noticeable, compared to non-CULT Campagnolo and DT Swiss hubs. 

So I am not saying that it makes a performance difference, and by all counts my brand-new hub internal is probably still sitting in a generous amount of factory goop, but it does add to my vanity ;-).


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

mtbbmet said:


> The word CULT would be on the hub shell. And you wheels would be called Ultra 2's.



I have the Ultra not the 2 .. so it has the standard bearing then.


----------

